# Performance of Coty



## Fragrance95 (Nov 29, 2017)

Hi, I am new to this forum. 
Since a couple of months I have been wondering why the Coty stock has been going down (I got some stocks ). Over the last 5 years, it also went down. I talked about that to a couple of folks in NY who are in the finance sector and cosmetics segment. They mentioned that Coty does not have a good product strategy and basically that Coty is in harvest, no real new good product. They stated that since 2015 Coty research & development centers did a poor job. Does someone have some insight or could confirm the trend there ? i would like to understand.
Thank you.


----------



## finance-eu_01 (Nov 29, 2017)

Hi Fragrance95. I had the same questions some months ago. Some people I know in this business told me that the previous VP for R&D at Coty did a very miserable job not only at the product level but also at management level. I think he left and hopefully the company will do better. It might take some time before new good products get to the market. I have also been told that the previous manager of Coty R&D in Geneva area was really bad and messed up the team there and was not very ethical (as well as 2 ladies there !). What is really true is a question mark though ! if you could shed some light on the new products, that would be great.


----------

